# DOs and DON'Ts of 40k gameing



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

What would be your Dos and Don'ts of 40K gameing? 
E.g. Do bring your codex to every battle.
Don't start putting your hands over the other players models.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

DON'T dress up as anything 40K related. You look like a dick walking around town.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Win or dont win. Simple as that.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> DON'T dress up as anything 40K related. You look like a dick walking around town.


haha, who does that anyway? 

I'd say don't 'accidentally' walk away with half my dice at the end of the game. That pisses me right off!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> haha, who does that anyway?
> 
> I'd say don't 'accidentally' walk away with half my dice at the end of the game. That pisses me right off!


Yeah, that might be annoying. However, the guys at my local shops are pretty good. I bought one of those old tins, with 30 dice in. One day I only had like 27, the guy working there split the dice left in the tub there and gave us a load each. I think I left with like 10 more dice! It's only GW's loss


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Do* go to a game with a previously made army list, nobody wants to wait for you to make a list.

*don't* raise your voice if you get in an argument about a rule, people will look at you like you're crazy. Trust me, they will stare  
They have every right to


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I am a tad hypocritical of the dice stealing. We all used to steal the dice from Warhammer World on a Wednesday game's night, which is why you all have to take your own dice and templates these days...

But I wouldn't take another gamer's dice.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Do:* Be nice.

*Do Not's:* Be a dick, steal or cheat.

Simples really.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> *Do Not's:* Be a dick, steal or cheat.


I apologise for stealing the warhammer world dice... I was mostly drunk in those days is my only excuse...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Do Not* make up your own rules. It gets annoying if you're blatently trying to cheat. However, if someone uses it against you, stick to them as much as possible. I love it when you beat someone at their own game :wink:. 

*Do Not* be a rule-shark, and don't hit people with the hardback rulebook (Not literally) after they make a simple mistake. However, if they make the mistake more than once that's likely in their knowledge... then bring out the rulebook. 

And one, slightly more humerous rule: 

*Do* always bring a Harback Rulebook along, never the softback one that comes with Assault on Black Reach, because if someone touches your models, gets on your nerves, cheats or interferes with the gameplay, then feel free to hit them with it. .


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't, after rolling that final 1 too many, flip out, climb up on the table and jump up and down on your opponent's models screaming 'APOCALYPTIC BARRAGE, MOTHERFUCKER!!!'.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> haha, who does that anyway?


Obviously these guys do:


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

wow...i think that killed me a little inside.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Do: enjoy the game and find something to compliment your opponent on even if they are total jerks.

Don't: argue like your are trying to overturn a manslaughter charge. it's a game, refer back to the do


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Do: be creative and adaptive in the way you play the game. Noone wants to see the same guy return with the exact same army list, tactics and deployment every time you play.

Don't: *Never*, *EVER*, wait to set up your army list until you get to your club/store/wherever so you can tailor your list to your opponent.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Don't, after rolling that final 1 too many, flip out, climb up on the table and jump up and down on your opponent's models screaming 'APOCALYPTIC BARRAGE, MOTHERFUCKER!!!'.


... How am I now supposed to deal out Imperial retribution?

On a side note, how can I never rep you when I want to do so?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

jus repped him for that; made me laugh


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

The usual stuff we all read over and over anyway:

.) It's a game to be enjoyed by everyone playing it.
.) Be friendly.
.) Bring all the stuff you need for playing.
.) Don't ever touch anybody's minis without permission.
.) Don't even think of things that could give you an unfair advantage over the other player.
.) Forget everything you find clever and funny in terms of "psychological warfare" "expanded tactics" or whatever you call it. Acting like a dick is NOT part of the game. Annoying/insulting other players is not a strategy, it's antisocial behavior.
.) Try to avoid rules debates. If you can't agree, roll a dice.
.) Rolling dice is a way to get random results. Odds are influenced by the number and kind of dice that are rolled. There is no such thing as "rolling techniques to get you better results" or "learning how to roll a dice". All these things are cheating. (I know, it sounds weird but there are some people who think that you can or should "learn how to roll well").

All in all: Be someone others will want to play a second game with. Playing 40k is about all people involved having a good experience. Looking at 40k objectively, it's not a very good game, it's never been in the least suited for "serious tournament play" and never will be. So winning can't be the only objective.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

*Do: *Wash at least 4 times a week, because i think some gamers struggle to wash 4 times per year.

*Dont:* start picking your nose, then moving your models into close combat with mine, putting your nasal contents into proximity with my painstakingly painted models ( this happened to me once)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Don't, after rolling that final 1 too many, flip out, climb up on the table and jump up and down on your opponent's models screaming 'APOCALYPTIC BARRAGE, MOTHERFUCKER!!!'.


Must admit, I have felt like doing that at times! :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't:
-Touch my dice. That's why you have your own
-Touch my models without permission. I have spent too long building and painting these to have them break because you had an "OOOH!!! Shiny! Must Touch!" moment.
-Attempt to make up your own rules. If your guys suddenly have fleet, then mine all miraculously get Jump Packs :wink:
-Be an asshole

Do:
-remember the golden rule at all times
-be friendly
-be as clear as possible with what your doing in the game. Communication is good


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Do: Bring your own dice, tape measures, templates etc. And be a good sport oh and FFS please be hygienic

Dont: Touch other people things without prior permission especially if you are a grot of a person. i.e dont put anything that you have borrowed in your mouth! had a kid do that with my tape mesure, i very 'kindly' reminded him of how dirty he was being

(im a stickler for hygene if you hadnt noticed)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DO: 

-Come prepared.
-Remember the most important rule.

DON`T:

-Be a sore loser. 
-Be a bad winner. 
-Stab your opponent.
-Destroy your opponent`s models in any way. 
-Abduct your opponent`s children.
-Offer sacrifices to heathen gods for victory. 
-Make said sacrifices.
-Drink heavily during a game.
-Do drugs.
-Skip breakfast.
-Forget to pack up afterwards, others may want to use the table.
-Get too excited or emotionally involved with the game.
-Lose your temper.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Do's: SHOWER REGULARLY!!!

Dont's: Come into a gaming store with a shirt that looks like it has not been washed in a month.


P.S I have a tournament at the end of the month I am going to make a shirt using Do's and Do Not's from this thread. If anyone wished for me not to use their comments pm me.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> -Abduct your opponent`s children.


I wish i knew this one sooner.
It seems people get offended when you lock their kids in your basement as prisoners of war.
Oh well, apparently ill be allowed to play again after the court cases are over.
Next time i do it, ill remember to leave some food in there for them.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> I wish i knew this one sooner.
> It seems people get offended when you lock their kids in your basement as prisoners of war.
> Oh well, apparently ill be allowed to play again after the court cases are over.
> Next time i do it, ill remember to leave some food in there for them.


This is moderately concerning....:shok:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> DON`T
> 
> -Offer sacrifices to heathen gods for victory.
> -Make said sacrifices.


Dude, we ALL do the first one... Its only those of us that do the second that actually win


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Do's
- Always brink Super Glue and don't be stingy if other people models break around you
- Do bring your codex and Defently OWN a codex
- *HAVE FUN!!!!!* (Most imporant)

Don'ts
- Make sure what you leave with is actualy yours (lost 2 tape measures and a blast template that way)
- Ask your opponets permision to move there models (Eg if they are short or to save time)
- Don't be a saw loser


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Totally agree with bringing glue, it is often overlooked


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> I wish i knew this one sooner.
> It seems people get offended when you lock their kids in your basement as prisoners of war.
> Oh well, apparently ill be allowed to play again after the court cases are over.
> Next time i do it, ill remember to leave some food in there for them.


Aye, that :don`t" list is all stuff I learned the hard way...  

The stabbing one was probably the most awkward. :blush:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Do:
-be prepared
-be kind
-read your codex and rulebook at least once (I've actually played people who've never finished reading the rulebook)
-be a good sport
-be fun to play against
-make sure to properly thank the gods for a victory


Dont:
-be a dick
-touch other people's models without permission, I've had so many models break from this, it's always "Oops, I dropped it!" or "Whoops, his arm snapped off!"
-forget your codex
-forget to thank the gods for a victory
-get over-excited about destroying an enemy unit and then accidentally stab your opponent with a flame template
-cheat
-lie
-waste time, I hate it when people get distracted from a game and it takes way longer than it should
-accidentally pick up other people's paints/models (happened once)/dice/templates/books/etc.
-ritually sacrifice your defeated opponent (no matter how tempting)


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Don't, after rolling that final 1 too many, flip out, climb up on the table and jump up and down on your opponent's models screaming 'APOCALYPTIC BARRAGE, MOTHERFUCKER!!!'.


Sigged. Would rep but need to spread the love a little.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Do: Have fun

Don't: Do so at somebody elses expense. That means if you field 3 land raiders you are going to Gamer Hell where you must play against Matt Ward as he playtests his latest batch of 'rules' for 50 years. It's so bad even you don't deserve to put up with it for eternity.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Do: Have fun
> 
> Don't: Do so at somebody elses expense. That means if you field 3 land raiders you are going to Gamer Hell where you must play against Matt Ward as he playtests his latest batch of 'rules' for 50 years. It's so bad even you don't deserve to put up with it for eternity.


Nothing wrong with 3 LR lists. I used to take 3x LR 2x Khorne Berzerker units and Kharn the betrayer! It got owned quite a lot but was such a fun army to play with! 

"Whats that single model jumping out of the land raider?"
"Kharn..."
"Oh Dear"


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Do: have an army list ready. 
(The times that I've spent waiting nearly an hour for someone to write an army list.)

Don't: tell your opponent what army you are using if they haven't made their army list yet.
(If your opponent knows what you're using, they will create the ultimate army to defeat it. It's no fun playing when you know from the start that you will lose.)


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

Do: Know the rules and more specifically your special rules and stats.

Do not: Check your codex every time you have a special character use a special ability because you do not know what it does or his stats.


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Do: Read your rules and the BRB
Come with a list ready, or multiple lists, it saves time
Have fun, and try to keep it fun
Offer advice or help to someone who wants it after a win, etc (tourneys exempted obviously)
TAKE A SHOWER


Don't: Argue rules with nonsense logic or make them up
Interfere with others' games
Abduct children
Grab other people's shit without permission
Cheat
Bash newbies into the ground with your refined comp list


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Do: Win.

Do Not: Show Mercy, Lose.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Do Not:
Pick you nose/Sneeze into your hand/Pick your ass and then go to shake the players hand with it at the end of the game.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Do Not:
> Pick you nose/Sneeze into your hand/Pick your ass and then go to shake the players hand with it at the end of the game.


We supposed to shake hands at the end of a game ... with the enemy?!? FUCK THAT.

Do's:
Brush your teeth ... I have seen some bad grills that would make Flavor Flav cringe
Speak quietly ... it forces them to be quiet when you speak
Be happy if you won and happy if you do not
Compliment them on the looks of their army ... trust me you will be surprised how fast people will warm up to you

Do Not's:
Put your beverage on the game table
Hire a stripper to come in and do a dance ... all bad I can tell you that
Blast off and laugh when other people smell what you had for breakfast
Laugh and point at cripples or handicapped ... although it is fun, it is NOT nice:angry:
Bring a .50 Desert Eagle to the game, put it on the table and tell them you are having a bad day and are not sure how much more you can take
Smoke crack ... never do a drug named after a part of your ass ... thank you Denis Leary
Participate in Bumfights for any reason.:nono:


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

DO:
Come prepared (list, codex, dice etc)
Wash
Have fun
Be prepared to accept that things won't always go your way

DONT:
Throw hissy fits when shit dies
Smell like someone stuffed a dead cat in your carry case
Be a dick/tfg in general
Pack up and fuck off before stuff gets put away (this one bugs me no end)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Participate in Bumfights for any reason.:nono:


..........what?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

A set of vidoes that were actually banned in the UK ... these people would go around and get two homeless guys andtell them who ever kicked the shit out of the other would get money ... really quite sad that people would do that to other humans. That is why I say DON'T do bumfights.


----------

